# What's your cell phone Flavor?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok so the local community seems to shift away from the iPhone lately. The number of Samsung Galaxy users is increasing over here. Interesting shift.









As for myself, an iPhone user. i was tempted to get a Galaxy, but the iPhone 5 was a birthday gift so it is here to stay 








what about you? What's your cell phone flavor? 





Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL I had a cell phone for six years and just changed it over to an i-phone I am still getting caught up with technology......................... LOL


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

iPhone. I also use a Razr Maxx (Android) for work but there's no way I would use just an Android. I like iOS way better. Plus better apps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have the Samsung Galaxy 3 and I love it. It's very easy to use.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Would have been cool if I created a poll here to see which of these are more used in the SM community ... 
iPhone (iOS)
Andrid (Galaxy and such)
Blackberry
Windows smartphones
Other smart phones
Non smart phone
Other


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

HTC Evo:chili:...love it


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL omg I am sooo out of the loop.......... my friend going back had her black berry before going to an i-phone and all she told me she had bbm............... I told her to go to the doctors if she was having bowel problems LMAO............. she cracked up on that. everyone laughs at this


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maltese manica said:


> LOL omg I am sooo out of the loop.......... my friend going back had her black berry before going to an i-phone and all she told me she had bbm............... I told her to go to the doctors if she was having bowel problems LMAO............. she cracked up on that. everyone laughs at this


:HistericalSmiley: gotta love this. Thanx for the giggles 

I had the blackberry before the iPhone (BBM was and still is a big thing between friends and such), but honestly, apps-wise, iPhone is way better IMO


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't have a cell phone!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

ohhh so you had BBM problems to huh! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have the iphone 5. I had the 4 and was able to upgrade last month to the iphone 5 so I did. I think its a great phone.  I did think about the Galaxy but decided against it but do here people love it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

htc evo, however I will soon be switching to prepaid because contract is rediculous expensive


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a LG Straight Talk android phone and love it


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

iPhone here, and I am addicted to it.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

iPhone - I am Apple everything over here!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I don't have a cell phone!


Good for you!

I have a dumb phone and I like it that way.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a LG cell phone that makes calls, can send texts and take a few pictures. I am so technology challenged!!! I'm OLD and I haven't caught on to it. I just, a couple of years ago, started using a computer. Thats why I haven't posted pictures of my furbabies. I don't have a clue!! Seems like kids are born these days knowing how to use these gadgets. Now, the hardest thing about kids learning the computer, is getting up in the chair so they can reach it...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It's a hard one.... I currently do Android based....

I might be switching to iphone this year tho. There are some apps that just aren't made for android that I really want - ones for tracking my health. Since my doctor and I are pretty much all electronic - notes, etc - it would be easier to use an iphone.

Great thread tho... interesting to see


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I have used Android since it was launched. I just got the new HTC DNA. I love it, beautiful screen. I had the Samsung Galaxy and was going to get the Galaxy III, but reviews on the DNA changed my mind.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I have the Samsung Galaxy S 3. Got it last July when they came out. Before that had a dumb phone. I love it .(The Galaxy) It's a little bigger than other phones, but that means bigger screen.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

iPhone here too. I love it, the apps, ease for use. I'm thinking about going to the 5, but recently saw Apple may start releasing colors, so since I'm a pink freak, may wait! Can get a refurbished 4s for $50, sell my 4 for $50, win win. I'll see.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I currently have an iPhone 4S, I REALLY want the 5. I was raised by an Apple fanatic, so in turn it produced a new one. I wouldn't know what to do with an Android phone, the phone I had before my iPhone was a non smart phone, and only when it died after 3 years of use did I decide to get a smart phone. I'd never look back now


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

iPhone here too and love it, love all the apps! Count me in for all things pink! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Recently upgraded to the iphone 5. Love it. I have all Apple products, iPhone, iPad, iPod etc. I recently had the opportunity to play with Galaxy. A friend of mine just got one, and already hates it. I was trying to help her with it. I did like the big screen, but it isn't nearly as intuitive as the iPhone. You couldn't get me to change!


----------



## msdizzydolores (Jan 4, 2013)

Just got the SG3 and the new one is coming out in a few months.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

iPhone, pad,and pod.

More importantly, when was your birthday, Kat?!!
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

iPhone! Really...pinks coming down the line? Now that is cause for celebration!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

For my birthday I was given an iPad and for Christmas I was given an iPhone 5. I'm completely appled out now since I also have the MacBook Air. Before getting the iPhone 5 I had the first droid I had that for about 3 years. I like it but it was really falling apart lol.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maltese manica said:


> ohhh so you had BBM problems to huh! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I guess so :HistericalSmiley:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I have the iphone 5. I had the 4 and was able to upgrade last month to the iphone 5 so I did. I think its a great phone. I did think about the Galaxy but decided against it but do here people love it.


I was in a similar boat, I was tempted to get a galaxy (previously had the 4s iPhone). I guess my main hesitation came when I thought it well that since I already had everything Apple (iMac, Mac book pro, iPod and iPad and the previous iPhone), I decided against it. Then, the iPhone 5 came as a gift, so it was a given already to stick to iOS 



Daisy's Mommie said:


> Thats why I haven't posted pictures of my furbabies. I don't have a clue!!


If interested to learn, here is a video that shows a step by step instruction of how to post photos in SM (It will be adorable to see your furbabies :wub: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/77-...read-spoiledmaltese-forum-tutorial-video.html



Grace'sMom said:


> It's a hard one.... I currently do Android based....
> 
> I might be switching to iphone this year tho. There are some apps that just aren't made for android that I really want - ones for tracking my health. Since my doctor and I are pretty much all electronic - notes, etc - it would be easier to use an iphone.
> 
> Great thread tho... interesting to see


Tell me about it. iPhone makes tracking things, including health, easier. My favorite -health wise- is P tracker 

I hear that though some apps aren't available in Android, the chances to find the free apps are higher. 



pammy4501 said:


> I recently had the opportunity to play with Galaxy. A friend of mine just got one, and already hates it. I was trying to help her with it. I did like the big screen, but it isn't nearly as intuitive as the iPhone. You couldn't get me to change!


I played with the Galaxy S3 a couple days ago (two of my friends got them and asked me for instruction help - not that I have a Galaxy, but I guess they know that I am into technology). It is different, but I still liked the overall feel of the iPhone (maybe I am used to it more). 

One plus point in the Galaxy I've noticed while playing with it shortly is that You can personalise / customise the phone more than the iPhone. Let me not forget the cool live wallpapers. Having said that, I still find myself more of an iPhone user. 



KAG said:


> iPhone, pad,and pod.
> 
> More importantly, when was your birthday, Kat?!!
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


Septemeber 20, but the iPhone was placed into pre-order (the slip of the pre order was given to me in a box  ). The actual phone arrived a couple months after


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> recently saw Apple may start releasing colors, so since I'm a pink freak, may wait! .


I am not sure if its a rumor or a fact yet, but I know that you can order a custom colored iPhone 5 from some websites (not Apple) by using their online tools before placing an order for the phone. (Not sure if I wanna do that if I didnt have the phone)




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

iPhone 4S. I love it! I love that it syncs everything I want to my iPads (have two ... the new i-pad and the older one) and Mac Pro. So, if I buy something on iTunes ... I only pay once for music or games and just sync the purchases to the iPads and Mac. (I have iCloud). Saves a ton of money when one only has to pay once for a song/ album, or games that can be transferred to all my Mac gadgets!

Every once in a while I love asking Siri (who ... oops I mean that ... LOL) is a feature on my iPhone and new iPad a silly question. Like if she loves me. She told me she is not capable of love! LOL. Another time Siri told me that only I could answer that question! LOL

Oh, and I can dictate, instead of typing, on my iPhone and New iPad. 

Apple also has a never-ending list of apps. I am still fascinated by the powerful flashlight that can light up a room!

Do I sound like I love Apple products?! I do! I do!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Galaxy S3 here. Love it! My son has an Iphone 4S and wants mine instead. I guess it's a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> iPhone 4S. I love it! I love that it syncs everything I want to my iPads (have two ... the new i-pad and the older one) and Mac Pro. So, if I buy something on iTunes ... I only pay once for music or games and just sync the purchases to the iPads and Mac. (I have iCloud). Saves a ton of money when one only has to pay once for a song/ album, or games that can be transferred to all my Mac gadgets!
> 
> Every once in a while I love asking Siri (who ... oops I mean that ... LOL) is a feature on my iPhone and new iPad a silly question. Like if she loves me. She told me she is not capable of love! LOL. Another time Siri told me that only I could answer that question! LOL
> 
> ...


Oh Let me not forget my phone's PA , Siri. She is good at reminding me with anything and everything I ask her to  and also keeps me updated with anything I ask her and gives me directions. Gotta love her. 

Haha and yeah when bored, she is also there to answer whatever u ask her. 

I don't know, either someone messed up with my phone without me realising or something is up with Siri for calling me 'Soon' though o.0









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

And Mary, I get these sort of answers when I try the do u love me LOL I bet that Siri knows for sure that I am an animal lover 















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

socalyte said:


> I guess it's a matter of personal preference.


Yeah  




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am an iPhone girl all the way. I have all things Apple so it would be weird to switch to something different


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have to laugh because when i asked:

Siri do you love me, her reply was "She's not capable of love"! :HistericalSmiley:

Well i guess Siri loves me now, when i asked her again her reply was "Does Apple make iPhones"? :HistericalSmiley:

The only apple product i've had before was an iPod and a Mac for our first computer when the boys were little and now an iPhone 4S, i really hope that the rumors are true and that the iPhone 5 will be coming out in colors when i can upgrade...then a pink phone is what i'll be getting.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Katkoota said:


> Oh Let me not forget my phone's PA , Siri. She is good at reminding me with anything and everything I ask her to  and also keeps me updated with anything I ask her and gives me directions. Gotta love her.
> 
> Haha and yeah when bored, she is also there to answer whatever u ask her.
> 
> ...


You can fix that. My Boyfriend Brother LOVES changing my name Siri calles me to "bus driver" or "hippopotamus" "flamingo", you get the idea. You should have your own contact in your phone. So go to contacts and find your name, click Edit. The 3rd line after you put the first and last name is the "nickname" line, yours will probably say "soon" when you edit it that's the name Siri should call you by. After you change it it should look like this















If that doesn't work, there's another way, but try that one first


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I have an iphone5 now. Before that, I had android phones...Incredible and then Incredible 2. I liked them because the had higher pixels for pics than iPhones until 5 came out. I was very pleased with them and actually, can't tell any difference between them and my iPhone except the apps. Android has all the same apps just about that I wanted on an iPhone. I would like to learn if there are other things on this phone I might be interested in using. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a iPhone 4S and I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I had one of the original RAZR for 5 years, it still works! Been through oodles of Galaxy phones and they don't last. had one HTC that lasted a year,so I switched to an Iphone 4S and so far no problems.
My step son had his Iphone for 3 years and no problems until he dropped it... but otherwise they last a long time. My friends switch and trade in phones every time something new comes out so longevity in a phone must not be a biggie, but I wan tmy phones to last more than a year....
Hubby has a Galaxy III S . we'll see how long it lasts. I do miss a larger screen display. My step son has a Iphone 4S and a Galaxy Note,the big one, we'll see which one lasts and has fewer problems..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love my iPhone, but, at lunch recently, some of my friends were comparing phones and if I was going to buy one right now, I think it would be the Galaxy. It's screen is bigger, it's much thinner and lighter than the iPhones. And all the people I know that have it, love it. No problems with it at all.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I test all phones as a part of my job and android doesn't compare to iPhone in terms of performance. Yes, Android can be more customizable, but that makes it a more open hence buggy software. Unexpected glitches, delay in response, slowness etc., nothing that would bother 'normal' people too much, but enough of an annoyance if you switch from iPhone to Android anything. 

It is like Mac and PC. PCs are most customizable, hence more glitchy. Macs are more restricting but they 'just work'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have the iPhone 4. I was a little to soon for the 4s. I love it anyway. Syncs to my MacBook Pro beautifully, holds a charge, takes great pix, easy to carry and of course I have a skin made of tyler's photo covering the back so I smile everytime I look at it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't know for sure if this is a fact ... but, when I took my i-Phone 4S into Sprint to ask about how to use a feature ... the gentleman helping me said that the i-Phone 4's have the best cameras. I have to say that I am extremely happy with the movies and pictures that it takes. I no longer use my camera ... although I realize nothing takes place of a great camera used for more professional picture taking.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They have replacement face kits, in original glass, front and back in many colour choices ,but I'm too chicken to do it myself.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've had iPhones since they came out and will probably stick with them. I've not been using it half as much since i got my ipad though . I'm noticing alot of people changing to the Samsung galaxy here also. It looks a decent phone.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Another short debate "iPhone vs. Galaxy" I had earlier for wanting to get one as a gift for my lil bro (after moving out, I don't get to catch up with him as often as I used to, so I thought to whatsapp with the kiddo more in comparison to a normal SMS that costs per message  )

Galaxy S4 is released in the market already and I thought of getting this for bro lately. Currently, he has a nokia (no bbm or whatsapp). I thought it carefully and honestly, the iPhone 5 wins in my book once again. I mean, he has an iPad. The interface is similar to the iPhone, so that wont be new to him. Thats what I will get him within the coming few days  Spoke to my mum and younger sis today about the surprise gift I wanna give lil bro (and the idea of whatsapp family group to bring us together despite the distance) ; only to learn that they both will also get iPhones for themselves LOL


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have an iphone 4s, I've always had iphones since they came out. I can't upgrade until later in the year but the Samsung Galaxy S4 is really tempting me :blush:

Already replied to this so I see lol.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have iphone 5. I've had iphones since they came out and this is my 3rd. Hoping to get an ipad for my birthday. I washed my first ipod in the washing machine, and have my 2nd ipod. Love Apple!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Iphone 5 for me without a doubt  joins my Mac family. Ipad mini, Ipad, MacBook Air, and 27" imac. Hubby loves gadgets and keeps me well up to date LOL.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I phone. I love it.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I have the Samsung Galaxy 3. Love it.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

iphone...


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Funny thread since hubby's droid razor just literally crashed while I was typing my answer.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Iphone'4S
Didn't get the 5 because they have not come out with the charger case yet (Duracell)


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*HTC Evo and I really like it. My SD card failed last week and I had to replace it...lost my pictures and ringtones...*


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Iphone, Ipad, and Macbook Pro! Apple girl all the way B)


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I don't have a cell phone!


 Debbie your the best**********Nickee!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *HTC Evo and I really like it. My SD card failed last week and I had to replace it...lost my pictures and ringtones...*


 
I have an HTX One X and I'm having problems with my sim card. It keeps saying there isn't one in there! Driving me crazy!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I have the I 4s and my daughter has the 5 other than the shape/size I can't really tell a difference. Oh yeah well the price.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have just changed from my iphone4s to the new samsung gakazy s4 and I love it!!! Cracking ohone.


----------

